

Ask HN: Does anyone remember the smart image region selections site? - jolan

There was a demo of some sort that employed smart image region selecting.  It was posted within the last few weeks.  I can't seem to find it using search.  Does anyone remember?<p>Thanks!<p>- Jolan
======
jefffoster
Do you mean seam carving? (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving>)

~~~
jolan
No, the site allowed you to pick different regions of a single image.

